# [solved] HP nc4010 - ipw2200 ("Kill Switch is On")

## BiosTauBaer

Hallo,

ich legte mir vor ein paar Tagen ein gebrauchten HP/Compaq nc4010 zu, da er nicht zum Spielen dienen soll installierte ich Gentoo.

Soweit sogut, nur leider Zickt die WLAN-Karte rum...

```
dhcppc5 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+]

00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation M5457 AC'97 Modem Controller

00:09.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:12.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:12.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

00:12.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M

```

Der IEEE 802.11 Stack ist fest in den Kernel kompiliert, ipw2200 wurde als Modul gebaut und in modules.autoload eingetragen.

Außerdem ist ebenfalls das Paket "ipw2200-firmware" (Version 3.0) emerged.

```
dhcppc5 ~ # dmesg |grep ipw

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZR (14 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

```
dhcppc5 ~ # cat /var/log/messages |grep ipw

Aug 13 21:30:30 nc4010 ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kmprq

Aug 13 21:30:30 nc4010 ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

Aug 13 21:30:30 nc4010 ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

Aug 13 21:30:30 nc4010 ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Aug 13 21:30:30 nc4010 ipw2200: Detected geography ZZR (14 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

Aug 13 21:30:33 nc4010 NetworkManager: <info>  Found radio killswitch /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/ipw_wlan_switch

```

Mir stellt sich nun die Frage wie ich die WLAN-Karte nun aktivieren kann, bzw. den "Kill Switch" deaktiviere.

Drücke ich jene Taste zum aktivieren/deaktivieren des WLAN bringt dies leider keine Abhilfe,

jedoch bringt Syslog daraufhin folgende Einträge:

```
Aug 13 21:24:18 nc4010 atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf2 on isa0060/serio0).

Aug 13 21:24:18 nc4010 atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e072 <keycode>' to make it known.

Aug 13 21:24:18 nc4010 atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf2 on isa0060/serio0).

Aug 13 21:24:18 nc4010 atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e072 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

Last but not least finden sich im Syslog quasi sekündlich neue Einträge des NetworkManager:

```
Aug 13 21:27:43 nc4010 NetworkManager: <info>  Error getting killswitch power arguments: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs - Argument 0 is specified to be of type "uint32", but is actually of type "int32"

```

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar, Danke.Last edited by BiosTauBaer on Wed Aug 13, 2008 9:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Josef.95

Die Karte läuft Einwandfrei unter Linux/Gentoo!

Ich hab sie bei mir manuell eingerichtet, ohne Networkmannager

Es gibt auch jede menge gute Dokumentation zu dieser Karte, zb

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw2200

usw

viel Erfolg

----------

## BiosTauBaer

So läuft nun endlich, ein

#setkeycodes e072 238

reichte aus zur Aktivierung des WLAN.

----------

